# Bob Staebell of Aristocrat humidors



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Today it was my distinct honor to meet the owner/operator of the finest homidor company around. I spoke to Mr. Bob Staebell of Aristocrat humidors yesterday, and he granted me my wish of coming into his shop to see his day to day operation. This was a tremendous experience watching the "magic" happen right before my eyes. You can not meet a more interesting, engaging indivual anywhere. He is as genuine as they come. He allowed me to take many photos graphs, and in the coming days (with the help of Stogie) there will be a slideshow of what I got to see.

More will be coming soon!

The picture is of Mr. Bob Staebell. He is infront of a bunch of raw lumber... which is soon to become someone's dream humidor!

Click image below to see Flash Gallery Pictures
http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/gallery/aristocrat/


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Very nice - looking forward to seeing the rest of the pics. I have been putting off the inevitable and will be needing a big honking cabinet. It will be a treat to see one go together!


----------



## Fr8dog (Apr 17, 2007)

Back in February, Bob invited myself and my wife to see the shop in Richardson. What a gem of a person! He answered any question and allowed us to roam the shop. When my Aristocrat was finished, he invited me back to pick it up. I have never had any problem, and the wood keeps getting prettier and prettier. I continue to get compliments about it. Well worth the investment!
Oh, it holds lots of cigars!!!! :leph:


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Fr8dog said:


> Back in February, Bob invited myself and my wife to see the shop in Richardson. What a gem of a person! He answered any question and allowed us to roam the shop. When my Aristocrat was finished, he invited me back to pick it up. I have never had any problem, and the wood keeps getting prettier and prettier. I continue to get compliments about it. Well worth the investment!
> Oh, it holds lots of cigars!!!! :leph:


could you at some point be able to photograph your humi? I'm sure it's stunning...


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Christian, thanks for sharing. I really look forward to seeing more pictures of your Aristocrat visit. All I have heard about Mr. Staebell and Aristocrat humidors leads me to believe that the slideshow will be one NOT to miss! 

CD


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Bob has wood. lol


----------



## Fr8dog (Apr 17, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> could you at some point be able to photograph your humi? I'm sure it's stunning...


I'll try sending some when I get back in country next week. I have some already, but they at the home office.


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Looking forward to it Blake!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Simply Excellent! I will get the photos put into a gallery slideshow


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Ok I added the flash gallery pics. Thanks Christian for getting over there so we could see.


----------



## MangoMike (Mar 4, 2007)

Mine is due to arrive in a couple of weeks. Bob has been great to work with and has put up with all of my questions. Thanks for the post, it's nice to see the shop.

Mike


----------



## Fr8dog (Apr 17, 2007)

My Aristocrat Humidor. It's much fuller now!
View attachment 4819


View attachment 4820


View attachment 4821


View attachment 4822


View attachment 4823


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Dang Blake... that humidor is beautiful! You'll need to take photos of it when it's full!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

This is freakin tight!


----------



## Fr8dog (Apr 17, 2007)

View attachment 2345


View attachment 2346


Here's my Aristocrat, part full.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Fr8dog said:


> View attachment 2345
> 
> 
> View attachment 2346
> ...


What model? What specifications?


----------



## Fr8dog (Apr 17, 2007)

Stogie,

It's an M+ with a singles drawer on the top. You can talk with Bob, and he'll make it anyway you want. Should hold 60+ boxes, but I'll probably never find out.


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

absolutely awesome. Thanks for sharing the photos! I'm eyeing those VSG's...


----------



## Fr8dog (Apr 17, 2007)

Those VSG's are a great smoke. Almost 2 years on the remainder of the box. I'm waiting to try that God of Fire Sampler that is sitting on top of those VSG's.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Fr8dog said:


> Almost 2 years on the remainder of the box.


You have a lot more self control then I do.:lol:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Just beautiful craftmanship on those cabinets. Maybe someday, maybe.


----------

